# Rurouni Kenshin



## Transk53 (Feb 23, 2014)

Picked up the film on DVD recently and was interested if anybody on the forum has seen it? If so I was wondering about the first fight scenes. Takeru Satoh who plays the lead showed off some impressive stunt work, or did he? I have trying to get some info on the actor in regards to his MA, but cannot find anything other than Manga stuff. Just interested to know what techniques were used in the film because the action was incredible. Good film.

*Clicky*

EDIT> Only noticed the other thread link below, sorry!


----------

